
A simple browser-based hexapod robot simulator built from first principles - kscottz
https://github.com/mithi/hexapod-robot-simulator
======
clairity
neat! how do you (or would you) model active and passive forces at the joints
and endpoints?

edit: having helped build a hexapedal robot (way) back in the day, my first
thought is modelling rather than games or whatnot.

------
A4ET8a8uTh0
It is both ridiculously awesome and terrifying at the same time.

------
javajosh
After a quick scan of the github project I note the presence of a lot of
python - in what sense is this system "browser-based"?

~~~
leggomylibro
Some applications that don't need a complex GUI use web browsers as a frontend
because they are cross-platform and they come with a bunch of 'free' UI
elements like buttons, text boxes, sliders, etc. You can also style things
pretty easily with CSS and JS, to a point.

It's a flexible way of writing one-off applications; you can run them locally,
remotely, or on someone else's machine in the cloud. One useful example is
Tabula[1], a browser-based utility for extracting tabular data from PDFs. As
it is often used by journalists and other organizations that don't want to
leak the data they are analyzing all over the place, it is easy to run locally
instead of uploading files to their website. You just point the browser to
'localhost:port' while the server is running.

[1]:
[https://github.com/tabulapdf/tabula](https://github.com/tabulapdf/tabula)

------
hyperpallium
hedapodia is the key insight

------
bernardv
Creative use of Dash!

------
etaioinshrdlu
I'm triggered by all the spider emoji. Because spiders are not hexapods.

~~~
artifact_44
Sorry.. Here is a simple quadruped to ease your suffering:
[http://vectorslave.com/exobot/](http://vectorslave.com/exobot/)

------
elihu
This seems like a promising step towards a game based on the red spiders from
xkcd[1, 2].

[1] [https://xkcd.com/126/](https://xkcd.com/126/) [2]
[https://xkcd.com/427/](https://xkcd.com/427/)

